# Thoughts on my puppy application? Need Advice/Feedback.



## SignificantlyYou (11 mo ago)

Hi everyone, I hope this was the right place to post this, if not, I apologize. I'm wondering what your thoughts on my puppy application are? Do you think there's anything I should add or remove? anything I could've worded better? Thank you.

(some personal details and addresses are blurred for privacy purposes)

Q: Name
A: ****

Q: Phone Number
A: ***

Q: Email
A: ***

Q: Full Address including city and state
A: ***** ***** *****

Q: How many people live in your home and what are their ages?
A: 3 People. One 65, one 51, and one 16.

Q: Do you currently have any other pets and if so what kind?
A: Yes, I currently have a 7 year old female golden-doodle and an 8 year old male cat.

Q: Have you ever raised a puppy before?
A: I have raised one beagle puppy, and I co-raised my husbands golden-doodle

Q: Do you have any experience with poodles
A: Not really. Our current dog has more poodle in her than anything else, her mother was a half and half goldendoodle, and her father a poodle, but I know that doesn't really count because she's not a purebred. I've had many friends and family members who have had toy poodles throughout the years, but never a standard. I once babysat for my cousins toy poodle when they were on vacation for a few weeks. 

Q: Do you have an age preference?
A: Puppy.

Q: Do you have a sex preference?
A: Female.

Q: Why have you chosen this breed and what research have you done?
A: I've loved poodles since I was young, I never met a poodle that I didn't love. I adore how humorous yet intelligent they are. I've always liked dogs that are friendly, but not friendly to the point that they cannot stop themselves from jumping in everyones face and licking them like say a lab would. I wan't a dog that is not overly hard to manage like say a Rottweiler or Malinois is when it comes to exercise but I'm still able to get a good workout with, which is the main reason I chose the standard over a miniature or a poodle. Another reason I chose the standard over a miniature or a toy is their intelligence and obedience, I've been reading a lot on poodle forums I've heard many say that the standards are usually more intelligent and less defiant than the toys or miniatures are. And of course, I love their good looks. I've read and talked to friends who have poodles and have heard that that they tend to suffer from hypersensitivity and separation anxiety, I think I am not only equipped to handle this as I've dealt with this in our golden-doodle, but I can also sympathize. Obviously humans don't experience anxiety in the same way that dogs do, but I've dealt with anxiety all my life, so I feel that I've never really been as frustrated with a dog who has separation anxiety than say a person who doesn't have anxiety would be. In a way I can understand where they're coming from, and empathize with them. I can be hypersensitive myself and understand what it's like to just need some down time from people, so I'll be more than understanding if the dog needs to be removed from a situation because it's getting stressed. I also am no stranger to the grooming needs of doodle-poodle type coats. I've been regularly brushing and taking my doodle to the groomers for years. 

Q: Please describe your home/apartment/condo - own or rent? If you rent do you have any pet restrictions?
A: We own a 0.32 acre home with a fully fenced backyard. 

Q: Where will the dog stay if you are away at work
A: I am a stay at home mother and my daughter is homeschooled so it's unlikely that the dog will be left alone, but if so, where the dog will stay when we are away depends your wishes as a breeder. If you wish that the dog should always stay with someone while no one is home than we will take him to my (31yro) Daughters home. If that is not an option then we will board the dog for the day. 

Q: How many hours a day will the dog be left alone?
A: Likely none. I'm a stay at home mother while my husband works, my daughter is homeschooled and much prefers staying in to going out. 

Q: Will you allow the dog on your furniture and where will the dog sleep?
A: Yes we will absolutely allow the dog on furniture. Where the dog will go to bed depends on him. When we first got our golden-doodle we planned on crating her for the nights, but since she absolutely hated that and being alone we allowed her to go to bed in our room. Some nights she whines a bit at the door to be let out of our bedroom, at first we thought she just had to use the bathroom so we let her out to go potty, she didn't have to use the bathroom, just wanted to sleep on the couch. We always give her an option to go to bed in our room, some nights she takes it, some nights she would rather just go to bed on the couch. So we'll do the same for any other dog we bring into our home and give them options.

Q: Please describe the size of your yard, is it fenced? If yes, what type and height of fencing do you have?
A: 80ft wide by 80ft long. 7ft tall wood fencing.

Q: Will you keep in contact with us so we know how the dog is doing including updating your contact information with us if it changes?
A: Absolutely.

Q: If for any reason you cannot keep this dog do you agree to make arrangements with us to get the dog back to us?
A: Yes of course, this is the main reason why I have to buy from a reputable, responsible breeder. It brings me great comfort to know that if for any reason I could not take care of the dog it would be returned to someone who loves and cares for it.

Q: Do you agree if you have any problems or training issues with the puppy to contact us so that we can assist you?
A: Of course.

Q: What types of training/activity do you have an interest in doing with your dog? Examples - Companion only, Obedience, Lure coursing, Racing, Conformation showing, Flyball, Dock diving, Agility, Rally, Barn hunt, etc.
A: Obedience only probably.

Q: Do you agree to spay/neuter your dog at the age we recommend 
A: Yes.

Q: We do not ship. How far are you willing to travel to pick up your dog?
A: The farthest I'm willing to travel is 5 hours. If it works for your schedule can we meet halfway between **** and ****?

Q: Do you currently have a veterinarian? If yes please provide their contact information and may we contact them as a reference.
A: Yes, we currently have a veterinarian. His contact info is *****

Q: How did you find us
A: *** from Poodle Club Of America referred us.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Here's my $0.02

Q: Why have you chosen this breed and what research have you done?
A: I've loved poodles since I was young, I never met a poodle that I didn't love. I adore how humorous yet intelligent they are. I've always liked dogs that are friendly, but not friendly to the point that they cannot stop themselves from jumping in everyones face and licking them like say a lab would. I wan't a dog that is not overly hard to manage like say a Rottweiler or Malinois is when it comes to exercise but I'm still able to get a good workout with, which is the main reason I chose the standard over a miniature or a *toy* poodle. Another reason I chose the standard over a miniature or a toy is their intelligence and obedience. I've been *actively* reading a lot on poodle forums *too*. I've heard many say that the standards are usually more intelligent and less defiant than the toys or miniatures are. And of course, I love their good looks. I've read and talked to friends who have poodles and have heard that that they tend to suffer from hypersensitivity and separation anxiety, I think I am not only equipped to handle this as I've dealt with this in our golden-doodle, but I can also sympathize. Obviously humans don't experience anxiety in the same way that dogs do, but I've dealt with anxiety all my life, so I feel that I've never really been as frustrated with a dog who has separation anxiety than say a person who doesn't have anxiety would be. In a way I can understand where they're coming from, and empathize with them. I can be hypersensitive myself and understand what it's like to just need some down time from people, so I'll be more than understanding if the dog needs to be removed from a situation because it's getting stressed. I also am no stranger to the grooming needs of doodle-poodle type coats. I've been regularly *line* brushing and taking my doodle to the groomers *on a regular basis* for years. 

Q: We do not ship. How far are you willing to travel to pick up your dog?
A: The farthest I'm willing to travel is 5 hours. If it works for your schedule can we meet halfway between * and *? *We will pick up the puppy.*

Just do your breeder the favor and drive the full 10 hours. We can help you figure out the logistics of the trip - the topic comes up 3-5x per year so far. Many people here have done 10+ hour got-cha day drives. There will be other good families too who will be willing to drive the full distance, fyi.


----------



## SignificantlyYou (11 mo ago)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Here's my $0.02
> 
> Q: Why have you chosen this breed and what research have you done?
> A: I've loved poodles since I was young, I never met a poodle that I didn't love. I adore how humorous yet intelligent they are. I've always liked dogs that are friendly, but not friendly to the point that they cannot stop themselves from jumping in everyones face and licking them like say a lab would. I wan't a dog that is not overly hard to manage like say a Rottweiler or Malinois is when it comes to exercise but I'm still able to get a good workout with, which is the main reason I chose the standard over a miniature or a *toy* poodle. Another reason I chose the standard over a miniature or a toy is their intelligence and obedience. I've been *actively* reading a lot on poodle forums *too*. I've heard many say that the standards are usually more intelligent and less defiant than the toys or miniatures are. And of course, I love their good looks. I've read and talked to friends who have poodles and have heard that that they tend to suffer from hypersensitivity and separation anxiety, I think I am not only equipped to handle this as I've dealt with this in our golden-doodle, but I can also sympathize. Obviously humans don't experience anxiety in the same way that dogs do, but I've dealt with anxiety all my life, so I feel that I've never really been as frustrated with a dog who has separation anxiety than say a person who doesn't have anxiety would be. In a way I can understand where they're coming from, and empathize with them. I can be hypersensitive myself and understand what it's like to just need some down time from people, so I'll be more than understanding if the dog needs to be removed from a situation because it's getting stressed. I also am no stranger to the grooming needs of doodle-poodle type coats. I've been regularly *line* brushing and taking my doodle to the groomers *on a regular basis* for years.
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. I should've worded it better. 5 hours is the full distance from our home to theirs. I Should've said "Full distance, or if it works for you halfway". Its just that when she said "ship" I was thinking she was saying she wasn't one of those breeders who are going to ship them in boxes through the mail like those sketchy chihuahua breeders. or the breeders that allow for pet nannies. I'm more than willing to drive the full five hours.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

Some of my thoughts...


SignificantlyYou said:


> Q: Where will the dog stay if you are away at work
> A: I am a stay at home mother and my daughter is homeschooled so it's unlikely that the dog will be left alone, but if so, where the dog will stay when we are away depends your wishes as a breeder. If you wish that the dog should always stay with someone while no one is home than we will take him to my (31yro) Daughters home. If that is not an option then we will board the dog for the day.





SignificantlyYou said:


> Q: How many hours a day will the dog be left alone?
> A: Likely none. I'm a stay at home mother while my husband works, my daughter is homeschooled and much prefers staying in to going out.


These two are related, naturally. What they're looking for is that you're not getting a poodle so to leave it in a kennel or alone for hours daily. 

A reasonable breeder will know that people do leave their homes for an evening out, or other shorter term events thru a day or evening. In fact, they'll likely want to know how you'll address training them to accept some reasonable time without their humans. 

Traveling with two medium/large dogs is somewhat different. You're not likely to be able to stay at many hotels due to policies so that's definitely where you'll want to offer your daughter as a caretaker or boarding, as you decide. 



SignificantlyYou said:


> Q: Do you agree to spay/neuter your dog at the age we recommend
> A: Yes.


It doesn't seem likely with this breeder but I wouldn't agree to a required spay until at least a year old/first heat/physically mature. This is for long-term health benefits by allowing the growth hormones to complete their job thru all the body systems. 
A breeder requiring the desexing earlier is either unaware of current health studies or is more concerned about their dogs not being used for unauthorized breeding than health. 
The pup is still theirs and they're within their rights to require it, but timing is important to health.



SignificantlyYou said:


> Q: We do not ship. How far are you willing to travel to pick up your dog?
> A: The farthest I'm willing to travel is 5 hours. If it works for your schedule can we meet halfway between * and *?


Will you be meeting in person prior to any pick up date? Seeing the mother with the pups and the actual living conditions are extremely important in making a final decision. Covid has made this a bit of a challenge but most conscientious breeders are as anxious to meet you also, to get a feel for the new family. They will usually find a way to have an in-person meeting prior to taking a pup home. 
What's harder to tell is when a breeder might be using the pandemic or "health of the puppies" as a reason to keep you from seeing the true living conditions. 

It's within the rules, so if you're comfortable doing so, and would like assessments and possibly personal experiences with breeders, you can name them here.


----------



## SignificantlyYou (11 mo ago)

Rose n Poos said:


> Hi and Welcome!
> 
> Some of my thoughts...
> 
> ...


Hi there! thanks for the great feedback. It helps a lot.

The information they provided on their website on spaying and neutering is an article by the ACK titled "What Is the Best Age to Neuter or Spay Your Dog?". The article suggests the best age to spay or neuter is when they are near or over 16-18 months of age. So I think it's safe to say they aren't too quick to neuter/spay.

It is necessary for me to meet the parents or at least the mother before getting the puppy, but I've yet send in the application because I wanted to get some feedback on it first. But once I do and if I get to schedule a call with the breeder, I'll update. Is it hard or even impossible to find a breeder these days who will allow a meeting with the mother and puppies over "health of the puppies"? Everyone in my home is fully vaccinated and has no objections to wearing masks so I hope that will help.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

SignificantlyYou said:


> Hi there! thanks for the great feedback. It helps a lot.
> 
> The information they provided on their website on spaying and neutering is an article by the ACK titled "What Is the Best Age to Neuter or Spay Your Dog?". The article suggests the best age to spay or neuter is when they are near or over 16-18 months of age. So I think it's safe to say they aren't too quick to neuter/spay.
> 
> It is necessary for me to meet the parents or at least the mother before getting the puppy, but I've yet send in the application because I wanted to get some feedback on it first. But once I do and if I get to schedule a call with the breeder, I'll update. *Is it hard or even impossible to find a breeder these days who will allow a meeting with the mother and puppies over "health of the puppies"?* Everyone in my home is fully vaccinated and has no objections to wearing masks so I hope that will help.


Puppy mills have had such a good excuse to not allow people in their homes...but thankfully that should end soon as the pandemic is almost over. Any reputable breeder will let you see the dogs IMHO. People are still showing their dogs. I've been showing mine throughout the pandemic, just not as frequently. Don't let anyone make ridiculous excuses. 

Also, I think your letter is excellent and the recommendations by Basil and Rose are spot-on.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I agree with previous suggestions about the home alone part. I think they want to know that you have plans for crate training and a safe way to contain the puppy when you have to leave. Alone time is good for puppies to get used to so they won't develop separation anxiety.


----------



## SignificantlyYou (11 mo ago)

Raindrops said:


> I agree with previous suggestions about the home alone part. I think they want to know that you have plans for crate training and a safe way to contain the puppy when you have to leave. Alone time is good for puppies to get used to so they won't develop separation anxiety.


Thanks for the feedback. Originally I did write a bit about how I would try to crate train/determine if and how well the dog can be left alone, but I decided to delete it because I figured that it might just be best to leave that choice up to the breeder since I guess some people don't like the idea of crate training dogs or they find it cruel to do so. I'll be sure to add that part back in.


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

I think the biggest thing I would change is on the question where it asks about “why do you want a poodle…” you speak mostly on why poodles are a desirable breed but I think it would be a stronger application if you spoke about why you would be a good owner for the poodle. Here I would talk about the activities you do and experience you have with intelligent breeds. I would also be more open to doing some activities with your dog, it will make you a stronger candidate. Something like nosework, rally, or even disc dog could be a load of fun without huge training commitments. Obedience is actually one of the more time consuming sports.

edit: oops, I don’t mean say your a sports home, that could definitely backfire. I mean show how you’re open to engaging a standard’s intelligence through fun activities 

Also and I know this isn’t fair but I think it’ll make your application stronger is if you refer to the doodle as a Poodle mix/poodle-x. I think some breeders are going to see “doodle” as an immediate red flag and it’ll bring more criticism your way that you don’t want on an application. They may even wonder if you are a doodle breeder. By saying poodle-x you acknowledge right off the bat that you know they’re a mix breed + that you have experience with poodles. Not saying any of this is fair but having seen plenty of breeders chat, I think it’s better to err on the side of caution with that one.

And this is the professor in me, I think your overall tone is a bit neutral. I would read it out loud and try to put a little more excitement and “oomph” all around, with some decisive sentences and speaking about how ready you are for a puppy, and why.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Crate training, expens, using baby gates, these things are for the pups safety, and to help establish healthy routines. 
Search for a few threads with those keywords and those will help you present the positive aspect. 
Two recent ongoing threads are fjm writing the Secret Diary of Freddy in the Other Animals forum and twyla's writing of using gates between Ida Lou and Ussman, her new kitties, and her poodles, Miss Pia and Lenny. 

It's not cruel to put a cranky toddler down for a nap 😊.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

SignificantlyYou said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Originally I did write a bit about how I would try to crate train/determine if and how well the dog can be left alone, but I decided to delete it because I figured that it might just be best to leave that choice up to the breeder since I guess some people don't like the idea of crate training dogs or they find it cruel to do so. I'll be sure to add that part back in.


It is true a small minority of people have issues with crate training, but you can always say that you will defer to the breeder's advice on best ways to safely confine the pup while away. Most breeders want to hear that you plan to crate train. I don't think show breeders can be against crate training because crates are used all the time. They just don't want to hear that the dog will be crated for 10 hours a day.

I do agree with Phaz on referring to doodles. It doesn't make sense at first, but poodle breeders _constantly _have doodle breeders trying to lie their way into getting a puppy. So they can be suspicious of doodle owners. I would probably refer to a doodle as a spayed (mostly) poodle mix. It gives a different vibe.

Being open to sports is good, but if you want a dog with a more laid back temperament I think it is fine to say they will only be a pet. Breeders may prefer a sport home over a pet home, but they will also place a more driven dog in that home. And if you don't want a very drivey dog it is best to be clear about that.


----------



## SignificantlyYou (11 mo ago)

Raindrops said:


> It is true a small minority of people have issues with crate training, but you can always say that you will defer to the breeder's advice on best ways to safely confine the pup while away. Most breeders want to hear that you plan to crate train. I don't think show breeders can be against crate training because crates are used all the time. They just don't want to hear that the dog will be crated for 10 hours a day.
> 
> I do agree with Phaz on referring to doodles. It doesn't make sense at first, but poodle breeders _constantly _have doodle breeders trying to lie their way into getting a puppy. So they can be suspicious of doodle owners. I would probably refer to a doodle as a spayed (mostly) poodle mix. It gives a different vibe.
> 
> Being open to sports is good, but if you want a dog with a more laid back temperament I think it is fine to say they will only be a pet. Breeders may prefer a sport home over a pet home, but they will also place a more driven dog in that home. And if you don't want a very drivey dog it is best to be clear about that.


Hey there, sorry for the late reply, it's been a busy few weeks. I too had a feeling that referring to our dog as a doodle might leave a bad impression, but I decided to leave it because I thought that if I referred to her as a mostly poodle mix, the breeder might ask if I know what else she's mixed with, and if I said she's a golden mix it's going to come across like I lied or minced words which could come across sketchier than just being honest and saying she was a doodle. It's different if you say "she's a poodle terrier mix" because since poodle/terrier mixes aren't often bred on purpose, unlike golden/poodle mixes, it makes it seem like maybe you got a rescue, rather than buying a doodle. Is this something the breeder might actually ask about, or am I just being paranoid? If so, should I sort of lie and say that I don't know what she's mixed with, or be honest and tell them?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

SignificantlyYou said:


> Q: Do you currently have any other pets and if so what kind?
> A: Yes, I currently have a 7 year old female golden-doodle and an 8 year old male cat.


Split the diff? "We have a doodle mix who's part X and part Y and is spayed/neutered."



SignificantlyYou said:


> Q: Do you have any experience with poodles
> A: Not really. Our current dog has more poodle in her than anything else, her mother was a half and half goldendoodle, and her father a poodle, but I know that doesn't really count because she's not a purebred. I've had many friends and family members who have had toy poodles throughout the years, but never a standard. I once babysat for my cousins toy poodle when they were on vacation for a few weeks.


"I'm told that our current dog is an F1B golden doodle ((25% Golden Retriever, 75% Poodle) and that just made me want the full poodle experience even more." 

(or something along those lines, just a thought)

(FYI to you 
F1B Goldendoodle (25% Golden Retriever, 75% Poodle): The F1B Goldendoodle is a cross between a Standard Poodle and an F1 Goldendoodle. Since the F1 Goldendoodle is already 50% of each of its parent breeds, breeding a Standard Poodle and an F1 Goldendoodle will result in a dog that’s 25% Golden Retriever and 75% Poodle.)


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I like Rose's idea, and I think any breeder who would turn you down for having a doodle is a creep. I would never want to work with someone like that! Almost every poodle breeder I've spoken with has been pretty friendly, though


----------



## SignificantlyYou (11 mo ago)

Rose n Poos said:


> Split the diff? "We have a doodle mix who's part X and part Y and is spayed/neutered."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'll try that.


----------



## SignificantlyYou (11 mo ago)

Okay, everyone! Here's my updated application. Thank you all for the input. I tried to use everyone's great advice. Any last feedback before I send it over?

Q: Why have you chosen this breed and what research have you done?

A: I chose the standard poodle because I want a smart, fun, water-loving, affectionate non-shedding companion. My family has a relatively active lifestyle, and we want a dog that is going to be able to accompany us on walks, hiking, jogging, and most of all, swimming. We have a pool in our backyard, and we would love for our dog to accompany us on our trips to the lake and beaches. As my daughter has gotten older, she has spent more and more time working with our current dog. Training our current dog and teaching tricks is the hobby she has spent the most time on for a long while, but as our current dog is getting older and reaching her 8th birthday this year, her energy and eagerness to please is slowly burning out. I’ve always wanted a poodle but promised myself I wasn’t going to get one until my current dog and my daughter got a little older, so I would have the time available to be able to train and exercise it. My life has calmed down a lot since we first got our current dog. I’m now working from home and my daughter is now homeschooling. We got our current dog when our daughter was seven and although she loved playing, swimming, and hanging out with her, she didn’t really have the capability or interest in doing the hard part of taking care of our dog. Now that she’s older and really loves taking care of our current dog, it makes it far easier for us to get another dog since all the hard work isn’t just put on my husband and me. She feeds, waters, takes turns walking the dog, plays and does tricks with the dog which helps out a lot. Everyone in my household has mild dog allergies, we can tolerate a non-hypoallergenic dog, but hypoallergenicity would definitely be a plus. Although some see the poodles grooming requirements as a con, for me, it’s a pro. I really enjoy the satisfying process of line-brushing out our current poodle mix’s hair into a fluffy, beautiful coat every other day. Although we regularly take our current dog to the groomers, home grooming a dog is something I have been very interested in trying for a long while, and I think there’s no better breed to try that with than the beautiful, versatile poodle. I’ve been actively reading on poodle forums and talking to friends who own poodles, and I’ve heard that poodles are often prone to anxiety and hypersensitivity, I think I am not only equipped to handle this as I’ve dealt with this in our poodle mix, but I can also sympathize. Obviously, humans don’t experience anxiety in the same way that dogs do, but I’ve dealt with anxiety all my life, so I feel that I’ve never really been as frustrated with a dog who has separation anxiety than say a person who doesn’t have anxiety would be. In a way, I can understand where they’re coming from, and empathize with them. I can be hypersensitive myself and understand what it’s like to just need some downtime from people, so I’ll be more than understanding if the dog needs to be removed from a situation because it’s getting stressed. I’ve had experience with many intelligent breeds throughout my life, my parents owned a collie when I was young, I took care of my old boyfriend’s Australian Shepherd for a few years, and I co raised my husband’s poodle mix, and boy was she one sharp handful of a dog in the first few years of her life. I’ve met many poodles in my life and I’ve loved them since I was young, I’ve never met a poodle that I didn’t love. Ultimately we really want a comical yet bright, active yet people-loving, versatile, beautiful dog, and poodles are exactly that.

Q: What types of training/activity do you have an interest in doing with your dog? Examples - Companion only, Obedience, Lure coursing, Racing, Conformation showing, Flyball, Dock diving, Agility, Rally, Barn hunt, etc.

A: I am open to trying obedience, rally, conformation showing, agility, dock diving, lure coursing, and flyball, but I am above all else looking for a good, affectionate companion. If the puppy doesn’t have the focus for obedience, the looks for conformation showing, the drive and athleticism for agility, dock diving, or flyball but has an affectionate, loyal, cuddly nature, then that is more than enough for me.

Q: Where will the dog stay if you are away at work

A:
I am a stay-at-home mother and my daughter is homeschooled, so it’s unlikely the dog will be left alone for long, but if so, where the dog will stay when we are away depends on how well they respond to crate training, or your wishes as a breeder. We plan on starting crate training when they are a puppy by creating a positive association with the crate through crate games like throwing in treats/toys for them. Once we have done this for a bit, we will close one side of the crate and keep feeding them through the gate, opening and closing the crate door every so often without leaving the room so they know the crate gate being closed doesn’t always mean they will be left alone, and letting them out for a little bit to play so they know they’re not trapped in there. After they’re comfortable being in the crate with one door of the crate closed, we will close the other door and continue feeding and talking to them through the fence for a few minutes before letting them out. We’ll do this a few times daily for brief intervals at first, slowly increasing the time they’re in the crate with the gate closed, all while using positive reinforcement for being good and quiet. Then, we will start gradually increasing the time they’re in the crate with no one being in the room, first trying a few minutes of alone time with treats and toys, then five, ten, fifteen, etc. No more than 30 minutes until they are about 4 months of age so that they aren’t anxious about being in the crate and so they’re not having accidents in their crate. We are going to try our best to avoid any crying, whining, or anxiety about the crate through short, daily intervals of positive association with the crate, but if we do reach any bumps in the road such as crying or whining we’re going to wait for the moment, even if it’s just for a second, that they’re calm and quiet, reward them for it and immediately let them out so they learn that being calm and quiet equals reward. On the occasion that after a few minutes they don’t quiet down we will let them out to go potty to make sure the whining isn’t a bathroom problem, if not then we will lead them back into the crate and wait for that quiet moment to reward. If they do respond well to crate training, I will leave them in their crate for only 4-5 hours. If they don’t respond well to crate training, I will let them roam in the living room/kitchen area, which is where we have our other dog stay when we are away. The area is completely dog-proofed, no dangling wires, no chemicals, cosmetics, or medications lying around, pet safe trash can that opens with a pedal, childproofed cupboards and cabinets, no sharp tools lying around, and even dog cams so that we can monitor them from our phones while we are out. If you wish that the dog should always stay with someone while no one is home then we will take him to my (31yro) Daughters’ home, Granted that is not an option then we will board the dog for the day.

Q: Do you have any experience with poodles

A: Not really. I once babysat for my cousin's toy poodle when they were on vacation for a few weeks. I've had many friends and family members who have had toy poodles throughout the years, but never a standard. Our current dog has more Poodle in her than anything else, my husband was told she's about 75% poodle and 25% retriever. I know that doesn't really count because she's not purebred, but I think I've fallen in love with the poodle in her more than anything else.

Q: We do not ship. How far are you willing to travel to pick up your dog?
A: We will pick up the puppy.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

i think your application is way too wordy. I've shortened/updated your version as shown below. Remember your breeder may have dozens and dozens of applications to read and you're trying to be the one that sticks out in the crowd. Short and to the point is best. One thought: Not all poodles love the water. Is this a showstopper? Unless specifically bred for water sports, I don't think this can be guaranteed. Good luck!


SignificantlyYou said:


> Okay, everyone! Here's my updated application. Thank you all for the input. I tried to use everyone's great advice. Any last feedback before I send it over?
> 
> Q: Why have you chosen this breed and what research have you done?
> 
> ...


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

SignificantlyYou said:


> Okay, everyone! Here's my updated application. Thank you all for the input. I tried to use everyone's great advice. Any last feedback before I send it over?
> 
> Q: Why have you chosen this breed and what research have you done?
> 
> ...


I think your letter is excellent, but the highlighted items are the ones I'd eliminate. First of all, I don't know too many poodles who enjoy swimming. Mine will go in the water sometimes at the beach or lake, not to swim, but just to get wet/retrieve, but they hate swimming in our pool! 

Secondly, I'd say something like, "My daughter loves our dogs and I always supervise her interactions" rather than stress that she would be sharing the care. It is the adults' responsibility to care for the dog, so even though it's awesome that you daughter will help, I'd stress that you and your partner are the primary caretakers of the dog. 

The last is picky, but I wouldn't say you know that it doesn't count that you have experience with a dog who is 75% poodle. You just don't need to add that IMHO. 

Good luck! You will probably have the best app the breeder has ever received from a first poodle buyer 🍀


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I love your eagerness to communicate your poodle love and worthiness, but I don’t think more than a few sentences for any of those answers is necessary.  I’m not a breeder, but I’ve done a lot of hiring in my life. And a wall of text from even the best candidate would have overwhelmed me.


----------



## SignificantlyYou (11 mo ago)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I love your eagerness to communicate your poodle love and worthiness, but I don’t think more than a few sentences for any of those answers is necessary.  I’m not a breeder, but I’ve done a lot of hiring in my life. And a wall of text from even the best candidate would have overwhelmed me.


Thank you! The reason I've written a lot is because the breeder said "Add as many details as possible, we want to get to know you!". Maybe I'll just add a TLDR at the beginning of each question to give the breeder options. Haha, just kidding, I'll definitely shorten it.


----------



## SignificantlyYou (11 mo ago)

94Magna_Tom said:


> i think your application is way too wordy. I've shortened/updated your version as shown below. Remember your breeder may have dozens and dozens of applications to read and you're trying to be the one that sticks out in the crowd. Short and to the point is best. One thought: Not all poodles love the water. Is this a showstopper? Unless specifically bred for water sports, I don't think this can be guaranteed. Good luck!


Thank you so much for taking time out of your day to shorten it! The reason I wrote so much is because the breeder said "Add as many details as possible, we want to get to know you". I'll definitely shorten it though. It's not a showstopper for me if the dog doesn't love water, even if the dog just does one of the activities mentioned that's okay with me. It's just that I've been reading a lot online about the breed and what activities they enjoy and I've heard many say swimming was one and I thought that would be great since our current poodle mix also used to really love swimming, but has been slowing down the past few years.


----------



## SignificantlyYou (11 mo ago)

MaizieFrosty said:


> I think your letter is excellent, but the highlighted items are the ones I'd eliminate. First of all, I don't know too many poodles who enjoy swimming. Mine will go in the water sometimes at the beach or lake, not to swim, but just to get wet/retrieve, but they hate swimming in our pool!
> 
> Secondly, I'd say something like, "My daughter loves our dogs and I always supervise her interactions" rather than stress that she would be sharing the care. It is the adults' responsibility to care for the dog, so even though it's awesome that you daughter will help, I'd stress that you and your partner are the primary caretakers of the dog.
> 
> ...


Thank you! It's not a deal-breaker for me if the dog doesn't like water or swimming, it's just that I've been reading a lot online about what activities poodles enjoy, and I've heard a lot of people say that their dogs really enjoy swimming. We also thought it would be nice since our current dog used to really enjoy swimming but as she's gotten older she doesn't enjoy it as much.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

SignificantlyYou said:


> Thank you! It's not a deal-breaker for me if the dog doesn't like water or swimming, it's just that I've been reading a lot online about what activities poodles enjoy, and I've heard a lot of people say that their dogs really enjoy swimming. We also thought it would be nice since our current dog used to really enjoy swimming but as she's gotten older she doesn't enjoy it as much.


In reality, not too many spoos are swimmers, imho, based on the spoos I know. Perhaps it's the golden or Lab in your doodle that was the swimmer?  Our golden loved swimming and only retired this year at 11.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I love your eagerness to communicate your poodle love and worthiness, but I don’t think more than a few sentences for any of those answers is necessary.  I’m not a breeder, but I’ve done a lot of hiring in my life. And a wall of text from even the best candidate would have overwhelmed me.


This 👆🏻
I know you say they want "as many details as possible," but I think you can offer them enough to be interested in you and save some for any potential interview. When I applied for my pup, I had a phone conversation with the breeder as a follow up and that gave me an opportunity to go a bit deeper, connect with her, and she got a good "feel" for me through my voice. It seems to me to be a given that we "check out" when seeing huge amounts of text. 

To follow up on all of that, I'd just suggest taking a breath and trusting the process! You're worthy of a pup and any breeder worth collaborating with will see that. You've gotten solid advice here with others' suggestion. Just be yourself, no need to work so hard to prove, if that makes sense?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

SignificantlyYou said:


> Thank you! The reason I've written a lot is because the breeder said "Add as many details as possible, we want to get to know you!". Maybe I'll just add a TLDR at the beginning of each question to give the breeder options. Haha, just kidding, I'll definitely shorten it.


If you want to include a lot of details, I’d suggest a bulleted list where appropriate.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Re: swimming, my girl and others in her litter love swimming, from speaking with her breeder when I send email updates. They were exposed to shallow water as babies, and mama dog loves swimming. I do think it’s a good thing to leave in your application for the breeder to see. 

I will also say, you’re putting much more effort and time into this than the vast majority of people. On one hand, it shows you’re conscientious. On the other hand… it likely won’t be read word for word. It’s like the 10 page resume I got a few weeks ago - nobody is doing anything but skimming when there is so much content there. Phoebe’s breeder has an application, which I didn’t even realize until after we had a verbal agreement to buy a puppy from her. I never did fill it out; a phone call is all that was needed.


----------



## SignificantlyYou (11 mo ago)

Starla said:


> Re: swimming, my girl and others in her litter love swimming, from speaking with her breeder when I send email updates. They were exposed to shallow water as babies, and mama dog loves swimming. I do think it’s a good thing to leave in your application for the breeder to see.
> 
> I will also say, you’re putting much more effort and time into this than the vast majority of people. On one hand, it shows you’re conscientious. On the other hand… it likely won’t be read word for word. It’s like the 10 page resume I got a few weeks ago - nobody is doing anything but skimming when there is so much content there. Phoebe’s breeder has an application, which I didn’t even realize until after we had a verbal agreement to buy a puppy from her. I never did fill it out; a phone call is all that was needed.


Thank you. I'll take that into account. If you don't mind me asking, what were some of the questions that were asked/things the breeder wanted to discuss when you called? I want to try to prepare just a bit to leave a good impression on the breeder.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

SignificantlyYou said:


> Thank you. I'll take that into account. If you don't mind me asking, what were some of the questions that were asked/things the breeder wanted to discuss when you called? I want to try to prepare just a bit to leave a good impression on the breeder.


I think that’s part of your problem. You’re trying too hard. Be yourself. Anything they ask will be something you will know how to answer without rehearsal. Authenticity doesn’t require preparation. You own a dog, trust yourself. A breeder worth working with will just want to feel YOU not a person who memorized lines ahead of time.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

SignificantlyYou said:


> Thank you. I'll take that into account. If you don't mind me asking, what were some of the questions that were asked/things the breeder wanted to discuss when you called? I want to try to prepare just a bit to leave a good impression on the breeder.


The questions asked will be similar to the questions on the application. My call was a conversation and not interview-like at all.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

BennieJets said:


> I think that’s part of your problem. You’re trying too hard. Be yourself. Anything they ask will be something you will know how to answer without rehearsal. Authenticity doesn’t require preparation. You own a dog, trust yourself. A breeder worth working with will just want to feel YOU not a person who memorized lines ahead of time.


Yep! I spoke with a bunch of breeders and rescues during my own puppy search, and we couldn’t stop chatting. That’s what happens when dog lovers connect.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Your application is very earnest. Were I you, I might consider the breed name as a proper noun and capitalize the "P". Especially since you are capitalizing the first letters in names of sport activities.

Can't wait for puppy pics!


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

You're going to do just fine. You are conscientious and well prepared. I am a strong believer in honesty. It's much easier to remember. You have a doodle, that is well-loved. Now you are looking for a poodle as you have fallen in love with the poodle traits. As everyone says, sometimes less is more and an honest portrayal of your family and merits should suffice. If not, then you will match better with another breeder.
So looking forward to pictures


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Streetcar said:


> Your application is very earnest. Were I you, I might consider the breed name as a proper noun and capitalize the "P". Especially since you are capitalizing the first letters in names of sport activities.
> 
> Can't wait for puppy pics!


Poodle is not capitalized.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Poodle is not capitalized.


Sources, but I could be using it incorrectly (no argument; hoping to understand):


https://www.akc.org/dog-breeds/poodle-standard/







Home - Versatility In Poodles, Inc.


Versatility In Poodles, Inc.




vipoodle.org


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Streetcar said:


> Sources, but I could be using it incorrectly (no argument; hoping to understand):
> 
> 
> https://www.akc.org/dog-breeds/poodle-standard/
> ...


Not sure why they’ve chosen to capitalize.









Definition of POODLE


any of a breed of intelligent dogs that have a curly dense solid-colored coat and that are grouped into standard, miniature, and toy sizes which are often considered separate breeds… See the full definition




www.merriam-webster.com


----------

